# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - HTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Repair Boot / Unlock / IMEI Repair & Change

## hassan riach

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [27 MAY 2011]  *Description :*   *HTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot* *HTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Unlock / IMEI Repair & Change*  *Released Stuffs :*   HTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Repair FileHTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) JTAG PinoutHTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) InstructionsHTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Repair الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]HTC Trophy T8686 (HTC Spark) Unlocking الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Previous Update :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك<*

----------

